#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Procuro instalador de antenas (SP-CAPITAL)

## fhrede

Procuro profissionais que são instaladores de estrutura metálica e antenas (ex.: setoriais, rockets, grades e etc).
Para atuar em instalações em SP-CAPITAL.
Podem me enviar mensagens em PVT, pois responderei a todos.

Att.

----------


## evertonsoares

https://www.facebook.com/eduardo.spinelli.12?fref=ts

Conversa com ele, torrista e instalador de RF de primeira linha..

----------

